# [SOLVED] Windows Vista stuck in 'configuring updates' cycle



## majorbriggs (Apr 1, 2007)

First some background info;
I'm running Vista home edition on a Fujitsu FMV Biblo NF/D75 laptop. It's a Japanese computer with Japanese installation. However I changed the UI language to English. After about 18 months of use, the battery stopped charging. We haven't bought a new one and just use the computer plugged into the mains.
Yesterday I used the computer fine, did a windows update and restarted, all OK. Later I set the computer to sleep, and then later on unplugged it and put it away. This morning, I switched it on and I got the familiar configuring updates screen. I thought nothing of it, went and made a cup of tea while it did its thing. When I came back I noticed that it was getting to update 3of3, and the computer would restart. This happens continuously if I let it. 
I then pressed F8 and tried safe mode - it didn't work.
I then tried f8 and 'Repair your computer'. It's all in Japanese but I managed to get to a diagnostic screen where I received the following report.

Problem Signature:
Problem Event Name: StartupRepairV2
Problem Signature 01: AutoFailover 
Problem Signature 02: 6.0.6000.16386.6.0.6001.18000
Problem Signature 03: 0
Problem Signature 04: 65537
Problem Signature 05: unknown
Problem Signature 06: NoRootCause
Problem Signature 07: 0
Problem Signature 08: 2
Problem Signature 09: WrpRepair
Problem Signature 10: 10
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

I searched around the internet using this report and followed advice to use the Vista CD to run Startup Repair. I didn't receive the CD with my computer so I downloaded and burnt a Vista recovery CD and ran Startup Repair. Startup Repair couldn't find and problems/solutions. I then tried System Restore. I had not created any System Restore points. (Major oversight on my part, I know).
I then tried the Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool. No problems.
I also ran a Fujitsu repair/diagnostic tool, all in Japanese, but it basically checked the CPU, memory, and HDD for errors. No errors reported.

I've read that some of these errors can be fixed by going into the command prompt and changing some files. Unfortunately I couldn't find any such solutions for my particular error code.

I know that exhausting the Startup Repair and System Restore Point solutions gives me few choices, but I really hope I can find a way of fixing the computer without losing any data. 

I am utterly grateful for your expert help and advice. Please help!!


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Windows Vista stuck in 'configuring updates' cycle*

Hello majorbriggs and welcome to *TSF!*

Sounds like you are getting a BSOD while your computer is updating. Can you get onto your desktop atall? (if you could Go to C > Windows > Minidump > zip up the dump files and upload them with your next post)

How much free disk space did you have?
When was the last time you updated the drivers on your laptop?
Have you installed any new software prior to this happening?

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## majorbriggs (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista stuck in 'configuring updates' cycle*

Hi A1tecice!

I can't get onto the desktop at all. Safe mode just results in the computer restarting. I can get to the command prompt through Startup Repair.

I had about 10gb free on my windows installation c:\
I haven't updated the drivers for probably about 6 months. The Fujitsu driver update notification software actually popped up with something quite recently, but I hadn't got round to translating it.
I had installed a new version of Tortoise SVN and Nikon View NX2 this week.

Thanks!


----------



## TcsForYou.Com (Feb 18, 2012)

When I've run into this I've been able to boot the pc into safe mode. Once in safe mode a message pops up and acknowledges that an update failed and rolls it back for you.

You may want to use that Vista DVD you downloaded and reload the OS after removing the HD and placing it on a SATA or IDE to USB converter to extract your data.

You'll obviously have to reload your drivers and programs but you'll benefit having a clean machine.


----------



## majorbriggs (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista stuck in 'configuring updates' cycle*

Tcs that seems like quite a drastic measure, but if I can't fix it any other way I guess I'll have to do that.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows Vista stuck in 'configuring updates' cycle*

Did you put the system to sleep while Windows was applying updates?
Also you have to wake up the pc then shut it down before unplugging it.

When a computer is in the sleep mode all running apps are stored in the RAM you might have caused error in your RAM or errors in your HDD.


Try F8 Safe Mode again by tapping it then log in. Go to start type in CMD located CMD.exe right click on it then select "Run As Administrator" at the command prompt type in.

CHKDSK /R
type in Y for yes then reboot.


----------



## majorbriggs (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista stuck in 'configuring updates' cycle*

Hi JackBauer, 
I can't get in to Safe Mode. If I choose safe mode the computer just restarts before it gets to the desktop. Can I run chkdsk from command prompt in Startup Repair on the Vista CD?

Yes, I should not have unplugged the computer while in sleep mode. Stupid mistake on my part. I was able to run a diagnostic on my RAM and HDD using the Fujitsu recovery suite, and it reported no errors.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows Vista stuck in 'configuring updates' cycle*

You should go to other options select Command Prompt type in

CHKDSK C: /R


----------



## majorbriggs (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista stuck in 'configuring updates' cycle*

Thanks JackBauer. I couldn't even get a command prompt in f8 advanced boot options. I had to carry out the chkdsk in Startup Repair. Results were;

Stage 1 - no bad files
Stage 2 - 5 unindexed files processed
Stage 3 - Seemed to be OK
Stage 4 - seemed to be OK
Stage 5 - OK

I took a picture if needed.

Still unable to get to the desktop. 
Any more suggestions?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows Vista stuck in 'configuring updates' cycle*

A part of the saved session (Updating Windows) might be stuck in RAM. Try removing the battery and unplug the system. Hold down the power button for 10 seconds. Then power up the unit see if that helps.


----------



## majorbriggs (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista stuck in 'configuring updates' cycle*

Thanks JB. I tried that, and there was no change. When I did it there was no response at all from the computer.


----------



## TcsForYou.Com (Feb 18, 2012)

Major- Yes a bit drastic however it will take you 3-4 hours and you'll have a great running machine vs. the days or weeks spent trying to find a solution which may or may not restore your machine to the operating condition it was in prior to the glitch.

I always suggest the most beneficial and cost effective way out. After all what is your time worth?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows Vista stuck in 'configuring updates' cycle*

Hi, pity in Seven you need one simple line of code to fix this, alas Vista does not have the util required.
I note you can access the command prompt through the RE (repair my computer)

Boot to the RE command prompt and at the x:\sources> type:-


```
bcdedit | find "osdevice"
```
 press enter, should return 

OS device Partition X: (where X: is the drive letter) normally C: though not always, we will assume it's C: (if not change C: to what you see)
At the x:\sources> type:- C: press enter

next type:- cd C:\windows\winsxs press enter

next type:- ren pending.xml pending.old press enter

next type:- regedit press enter

Select HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, On the File menu, click Load Hive

Locate the following folder: C:\windows\system32\config\components, click on components (you will need to browse for it), then select open.

You will be prompted for a name in the box type:-

offline_components

next expand the HKLM tree and you will see a new key + Offline Components

locate the two following keys:-

HLKM\Offline Components\AdvancedInstallersNeedResolving
HKLM\Offline Components\PendingXmlIdentifier 

Right click on the two entries in Red and select "delete"

Go back to the + Offline Components Key and highlight it, then go to the registry main menu select "File" and click Unload Hive

Next type exit to leave the registry editor restart computer.


When you are back in windows go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select 'run as administrator" at the prompt type:- (pressing enter after each line)


```
Net stop wuauserv
	cd %systemroot%
	Ren SoftwareDistribution SoftwareDistribution.old
	Net start wuauserv
```
Now try windows updates.


----------



## majorbriggs (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista stuck in 'configuring updates' cycle*

Great, thanks Jenae, I'll try it when I get home tonight.

TCS thanks for the advice too. If I can't fix it in the next day or so with the help of you guys I'll do the reinstall. I have a separate partition too. Can I use DOS Navigator to backup my personal files to the partition then do a factory reinstall? If I reinstall it won't effect my second partition right?


----------



## majorbriggs (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista stuck in 'configuring updates' cycle*

:grin: jenae, you're an absolute hero! It worked perfectly. It took quite a while to check for updates, otherwise everything is A-OK. Any way I can buy you a beer?

Thank you so much everyone who has offered help. If it wasn't for people like you, I'd probably be running off to Apple!


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Windows Vista stuck in 'configuring updates' cycle*



majorbriggs said:


> :grin: jenae, you're an absolute hero! It worked perfectly. It took quite a while to check for updates, otherwise everything is A-OK. Any way I can buy you a beer?
> 
> Thank you so much everyone who has offered help. If it wasn't for people like you, I'd probably be running off to Apple!


Thats what we are here for :beerchug:.

Could you please mark as solved.

Thread tools > Mark as Solved.

Thank you,
Altie


----------



## TcsForYou.Com (Feb 18, 2012)

Jenae- Can you post the one line of code that is need to fix this problem in Windows 7 ? 

Thank you in advance!

TCS:thumb:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the method above will also work for Seven, you still need to run the last cmd's to clear the sotwaredistribution file. At a cmd prompt in the RE (repair your computer) type:-

dism.exe /image:C:\ /cleanup-image /revertpendingactions (press enter)

Restart computer and run the cmd for SoftwareDistribution.. as above.


----------



## Lisalashes (Oct 26, 2009)

I have this problem and I am trying Jenae's fix. When I type the bcdedit line in, it's saying "parameter format not correct". I don't know if it's relevant but when I put the " in before and after osdevice it's showing up as a quote sign (like a reverse @) and not the one that shows here. Please help because I have tried ALL the other fixes and none of them work  I have a dell inspiron 1525 on vista. Thank you. Lisa


----------



## Lisalashes (Oct 26, 2009)

Disregard, I've found a fix on another site! I will paste it here in case it can be of use to someone else. 

1. Insert your Vista*CD/DVD into your drive and boot from it. (Alternately, you can hit F8 before windows loads. )
2. Select “Repair your Computer” from the list.* ( NOTE YOU HAVE TO HAVE the Administrative login for the computer)
3. Select “Command Prompt” from the recovery choices.
4. At the command prompt change your directory type the following
- C:
- cd\Windows
- cd* WinSxS
5. Type:*
*- del pending.xml
6. Exit and reboot
** YOU MAY SEE THE Message of “configuring updates stage 3 of 3 0%”* Again …. LET IT FINISH – It should take you to your login.
and you’re all set.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, That method may get you back into Windows however please run the CMD's to clear the software distribution you see at the bottom.

Net stop wuauserv
cd %systemroot%
Ren SoftwareDistribution SoftwareDistribution.old
Net start wuauserv

(BTW the key you are having trouble with bcdedit cmd is the one above the \ key |) . 

You may also experience problems with other downloads if the registry is in a pending state, this is why we do the job properly.


----------



## Lisalashes (Oct 26, 2009)

jenae said:


> Hi, That method may get you back into Windows however please run the CMD's to clear the software distribution you see at the bottom.
> 
> Net stop wuauserv
> cd %systemroot%
> ...


I'm so sorry I'm not au fait with all this, do you mean I have to open a command prompt screen and type in the above? And thank you for your reply!


----------



## Lisalashes (Oct 26, 2009)

I just tried this, it lets me do the first one but when I type in the renC one it comes up "the filename, directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect".


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you have already run the winsxs cmds so no need for them to be run at all. I was referring to the softwaredistribution folder.

Open a cmd prompt as admin and run:- (pressing enter after each cmd)

Net stop wuauserv
cd %systemroot%
Ren SoftwareDistribution SoftwareDistribution.old
Net start wuauserv

You should then be clear to go.


----------



## Lisalashes (Oct 26, 2009)

jenae said:


> Hi, you have already run the winsxs cmds so no need for them to be run at all. I was referring to the softwaredistribution folder.
> 
> Open a cmd prompt as admin and run:- (pressing enter after each cmd)
> 
> ...


I have done that now, thanks very much for your help!


----------



## yvandas (Sep 22, 2014)

Since I could not do this in windows, I booted up using unbunto and then did a search for and deleted many occurences of pending.xml. I then reboted normally and all worked fine. Thanks for identifying the file that was causing this problem.


----------

